# Playing with my camera..



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Rhom on the move...

Rich


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

damn thats a big healthy lookin fella


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Fish and Awesome Camera shot !!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Red is his favourite colour....!!

Rich


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

One more..

Rich


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

he is huge.how huge?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Rich, he is a absolute cracker. Nice dark colour. Can't wait for mine to get darker like yours.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

351winsor said:


> he is huge.how huge?
> [snapback]803000[/snapback]​


He's 12" from tip of snout to centre of his tail, and a gob like the Channel Tunnel !!

Bless his little red eyes...

Rich


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy is friggin hot


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

that is one big rhom


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sweet rohm, and the aquarium loks good to


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm so jealous! That rhom looks awesome


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I hope you don't mind me posting this here for you, its definately worth sharing. Great job Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

your rhom is awesome mate,








oh how i wish mine would grow quicker


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome rhom and set-up


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Gentlemen, my rhom and I thank you for all the kind comments.

Yorkie...your rhom is da boss as far as I can see, he is a cracker. All piranhas rock...but rhoms rule!!

Big rhoms....









Rich


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that is one bad ass killa you got there!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiiiicE


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha nice sign ont he tank


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

alls i have to say is


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

the tank and rhom are bad as hell


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> Gentlemen, my rhom and I thank you for all the kind comments.
> 
> Yorkie...your rhom is da boss as far as I can see, he is a cracker. All piranhas rock...but rhoms rule!!
> 
> ...


thanks mate, but yours is kick ass








i printed a warning sign off from your other thread, hope you dont mind


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

No worries Yorkie, help yourself.

Rich


----------

